# EOS M: Patent-16-120mm-f3-5-5-6-is-stm



## michi (Jan 2, 2014)

Interesting about the new lens patents. I bought the EOS M pretty much hoping for the wide angle zoom. Apparently Canon wasn't interested in selling it to us. Rumors say the EOS M2 won't be sold here either. I doubt this new super zoom will make it to the US. I just bought a SL1 and will be selling my EOS M with kit lens and adapter. Yeah, I'll miss its size and uniqueness, but at least with the SL1 I can use all the lenses I already have without adapter and performance should be a little better.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 2, 2014)

michi said:


> Interesting about the new lens patents. I bought the EOS M pretty much hoping for the wide angle zoom. Apparently Canon wasn't interested in selling it to us. Rumors say the EOS M2 won't be sold here either. I doubt this new super zoom will make it to the US. I just bought a SL1 and will be selling my EOS M with kit lens and adapter. Yeah, I'll miss its size and uniqueness, but at least with the SL1 I can use all the lenses I already have without adapter and performance should be a little better.



I thought about buying the 11-22 overseas, and I still might. With the 11-22/22/18-55, that would be about as much as I'd get for the M. The 11-22 is supposed to be a bit better than the ef-s 10-22, which was a pretty good lens before I moved to full frame. I sold all my ef-s lenses so moving to the SL1 wouldn't make sense for me.


----------

